# Xtina popped!



## mad dog marissa (Jan 11, 2008)

Christina Aguilara had her baby earlier in Los Angeles, anyone know the sex of the baby? I had heard it is a boy but thats not confirmed.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 11, 2008)

From the baby shower pics I recently saw, they seemed to be awaiting a little boy.


----------



## mad dog marissa (Jan 11, 2008)

damn, Nicole richie popped too! She had a baby girl today and named her Harlow Winter Kate Madden.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, I see celebrities are still sticking with the odd name trend.  Let's hope Christina has more sense and Nicole calls the baby Kate.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 11, 2008)

It seems so quick! i bet the baby is gorgeous! and i hope nicole doesnt start goin all skeletal again


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 12, 2008)

TMZ was told she had a baby boy.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 12, 2008)

yay!! to her n nicole richie.


----------



## mad dog marissa (Jan 12, 2008)

Harlow sounds like a bad name to me, it sounds like harlett which means prostitute or easy right? I may be wrong....


----------



## goink (Jan 12, 2008)

Hmm, I actually think Harlow Winter Kate Madden sounds normal compared to all the other celebrity baby names.
At least Harlow isn't a made up name. Yay for tradition.


----------



## aeni (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mad dog marissa* 

 
_Harlow sounds like a bad name to me, it sounds like harlett which means prostitute or easy right? I may be wrong...._

 
Poor Jean Harlow then.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 12, 2008)

Good for Xtina!


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 12, 2008)

Hope she doesn't name the baby after produce (Apple?).


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 12, 2008)

I actually really like Harlow.  I am not a fan of the fruit names.  If you think Harlow is bad, just think, it could have been Rhubarb Winter Kate Madden.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 12, 2008)

i dont understand the winter part, but the rest is pretty normal.
anyways congrats to both of them!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 13, 2008)

xtina did give birth to a boy. his name is Max Liron Bratman


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 13, 2008)

Liron???  Well, at least the child has a normal name compared to some of the names he could have.

I think I am in the minority here, but I actually like names that are different.  I swear I know at least five Jessicas, six Katies, three Christinas, three Kelseys, four Joes, etc, you get the idea.  I think having a name that is slightly off beat sets you apart a little bit and gives you a slight bit more of an identity.  I think life is far too short to obsess about a name being "normal" or not.  Though I doubt that will stop my future kids from hating me when they are little!  LOL


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_Liron???  Well, at least the child has a normal name compared to some of the names he could have.

I think I am in the minority here, but I actually like names that are different.  I swear I know at least five Jessicas, six Katies, three Christinas, three Kelseys, four Joes, etc, you get the idea.  I think having a name that is slightly off beat sets you apart a little bit and gives you a slight bit more of an identity.  I think life is far too short to obsess about a name being "normal" or not.  Though I doubt that will stop my future kids from hating me when they are little!  LOL_

 

I agree. A little originality never hurt.


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 15, 2008)

I love the name Winter, though it sounds more male to me.


----------



## Divinity (Jan 15, 2008)

Christina admitted to having a boy in last month's issue of marie claire.  Damn I hope I look that good when I'm pregnant!  Congrats to both her and Nicole.  There is something so humbling about having children and Nicole needs that.  I'm diggin' on their name choices too.  Harlow is so classic!


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Feb 14, 2008)

Some pics of him


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Feb 14, 2008)

Aw.. so cute.. *sigh*.. kids are adorable when theyre small lol


----------

